# Fishing Walleyes LIVE this afternoon on OutdoorLiveTV.com



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We will be broadcasting live around 3:00 CST Monday, May 3rd. Total Outdoor Network owners Chris Hustad and Mike Haas will be jigging/cranking walleyes on the Missouri River south of Bismarck. See you online then!

http://www.outdoorlivetv.com


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing was pretty good this evening and a really hot bite to start pitching jigs.

Highlights will be posted in the morning. Check out:

http://www.outdoorlivetv.com


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's the first video clip of the first half hour:


----------

